

MongoDB will dominate “up to 80%” of market, say creators - wd7
http://jaxenter.com/mongodb-will-dominate-up-to-80-of-market-say-creators-45845.html

======
exabrial
OH GOOD, MongoDB is a general replacement for an RBDMS... serious. fucking.
facepalm.

It'd help if MongoDB were actually good or fast at something, or did something
you couldn't do with a hashmap and text files, then I might be impressed.

------
bsg75
Which market? To assume there is a single "database market" is to incorrectly
lump document, key-value, graph, OLTP and analytic RDBMS into the same group.
These are different tools for different purposes.

